# And Now It’s the Passport!



## NS VIA Fan (May 3, 2013)

First it was VIAs Canadian on the new $10 Bills.....and now its the new Passports with iconic railway images:

Page 10 > 11: Driving the Last Spike on the CPR

Page 14 > 15: A Prairie Grain Train

Page 24 > 25: The CPRs Chateau Frontenac Hotel

http://www.ppt.gc.ca/eppt/photos.aspx?lang=eng#sp4


----------



## the_traveler (May 3, 2013)

Almost makes me want to move to Canada!

Almost!


----------



## jis (May 3, 2013)

Now only if they aactually start funding VIA at a level where they can really expand service across the Board. Printing pictures is cheap.


----------



## TCRT (May 3, 2013)

The current US passport also has a railroad-themed picture on at least one page.


----------



## jis (May 3, 2013)

TCRT said:


> The current US passport also has a railroad-themed picture on at least one page.


Indeed, it does. On page 22-23. A nice Steam Engine climbing up a slope from a trestle with a freight train. The caption on the page reads "May God continue the unity of our country as the railroad unites the two great oceans of the world." _inscribed on the Golden Spike, Promentory point, 1869._


----------

